# 6 Lüfter Verbrauch ?



## Patze93 (28. September 2010)

*6 Lüfter Verbrauch ?*

Hey hey,

Ich wolle kurz was fragen für mein Gehäuse-Bau-Projekt ;D Und zwar kommen da insgesamt 6 lüfter zum einsatz wisst ihr weiviel watt die so in etwa ziehen würden ? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## tickymick (28. September 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter Verbrauch ?*

"Lüfter" heißt viel. Wir sollten schon wissen welche.


----------



## Patze93 (28. September 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter Verbrauch ?*

Das sind verschiedene also ich hab 2 Ebenen Unten sinds 2 x 80mm und 1x92mm und oben werden 3x80mm


----------



## Kaktus (28. September 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter Verbrauch ?*

Nur so als Beispiel. Der Lüfter für für den Xigmatek Aegir (noch nicht offiziell erhältlich) hat einen Lüfter beiliegen der bei voller Drehzahl von 2000 1/min 0,31A aus 12V zieht verbraucht demnach maximal 3,72W. Macht bei 6 Lüfter also maximal 22,32W. Und mehr wird es auch mit anderen Lüftern nicht werden.

Und auf 80mm Lüfter würde ich ganz verzichten. Die schaufeln nur die Hälfte eines 120 mm Lüfters bei gleicher Drehzahl. Lohnt kaum


----------



## Patze93 (28. September 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter Verbrauch ?*

Ich wollte wissen was die so im Schnit verbrauchen so Standartlüfter


----------



## Patze93 (28. September 2010)

*AW: 6 Lüfter Verbrauch ?*

Ok des wollt i Wissen vielen dank


----------

